# Shrimp Scampi



## Leila (Aug 27, 2004)

Any one got a killer recipe?

Leila

Blue Ridge Telecom


----------



## pancake (Aug 27, 2004)

hey Leila 

I love Ina's recipe :

Vegetable oil 
Kosher salt 
3/4 pound linguine 
3 tablespoons unsalted butter 
2 1/2 tablespoons good olive oil 
1 1/2 tablespoons minced garlic (4 cloves) 
1 pound large shrimp (about 16 shrimp), peeled and deveined 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/3 cup chopped fresh parsley leaves 
1/2 lemon, zest grated 
1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice (2 lemons) 
1/4 lemon, thinly sliced in half-rounds 
1/8 teaspoon hot red pepper flakes


Drizzle some oil in a large pot of boiling salted water, add 1 tablespoon of salt and the linguine, and cook for 7 to 10 minutes, or according to the directions on the package. 
Meanwhile, in another large (12-inch), heavy-bottomed pan, melt the butter and olive oil over medium-low heat. Add the garlic. Saute for 1 minute. Be careful, the garlic burns easily! Add the shrimp, 1 1/2 teaspoons of salt, and the pepper and saute until the shrimp have just turned pink, about 5 minutes, stirring often. Remove from the heat, add the parsley, lemon zest, lemon juice, lemon slices, and red pepper flakes. Toss to combine. 

When the pasta is done, drain the cooked linguine and then put it back in the pot. Immediately add the shrimp and sauce, toss well, and serve.


Enjoy


----------



## amber (Aug 28, 2004)

moonlight,

Crushed red pepper flakes sounds like a good addition to shrimp scampi.  I'll have to try that, thanks.


----------



## Leila (Aug 30, 2004)

*will try*

Moonlight,

Thanks for the recipe.  I'll try it and let you know how it is.  Thanks

Leila

Blue Ridge Telecom


----------

